# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Monica Brant

## Antonio

Από τότε που ξεκίνησα γυμναστήριο αυτή η γυναίκα με ακολουθεί!  :02. Smile:  
Είχα καβατζώσει μερικές αφίσες από το 1ο γυμναστήριο που πήγενα πριν απο καμια δεκαετία. Αν ψάξω τα συρτάρια μου σίγουρα κάπου εκεί μέσα θα τις βρώ...

IFBB Fitness Olympia Champion- 1998 και πολλές άλλες διακρίσεις.

Τρελλό σώμα και πολύ όμορφη γυναίκα! :02. Love:  

Τα λογια είναι περιττά!

----------


## toula_nomikou

Πολυ θηλυκο σωμα  :03. Thumbs Up:   :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## RUHL

Στην πρωτη φωτο γιατι εκοψες το κεφαλι και αφησες τα υπολοιπα  :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:  

Ελα βαλε καλυτερες φωτο εχει ψαξε λιγο  :01. Razz:

----------


## Antonio

At your service!!! 8)

----------


## billys15

Ολα τα λεφτα!  :03. Clapping:   :03. Awesome:

----------


## Gasturb

> 



Aίσχος είναι   :01. Evil NO:

----------


## RUHL

Ναι η   :02. Chinese:   :02. Chinese:   :02. Chinese:   :02. Chinese:   καλυτερη ειναι αχαχαχχαχα  :02. Clown2:   :02. Chinese:   :02. Clown:   :02. Confused2:   :02. Moderator:   :02. Shock:

----------


## Gasturb

:01. Cursing:  

ΥΓ Πλάκα έκανα πιο πάνω μπουνταλά!

----------


## RUHL

Gasturb  :08. Spank:   :08. Spank:   :08. Spank:  


RL

----------


## KATERINI 144

www.veoh.com/videos/e121665EHMhkq23


 :02. Rocking:   :02. Rocking:

----------


## RUHL

μπραβο παλιογερε παλι εγραψες  :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:

----------


## stelios30

ειναιι απιστευτη συνδυαζει πολυ καλα το τελειο γυμνασμενο σωμα με πολυ θυληκοτητα ειναι θεα!!!

----------


## KATERINI 144



----------


## Nick3

Ωραίο ωραίο !!!

----------


## toula_nomikou

Kαταπληκτικη γυναικα και αθλητρια εχει παρα πολυ λεπτη μεση και τη βοηθαει παρα πολυ στο να δειχνει η μυικοτητα στο σωμα της με τρομερη συμμετρια και καταπληκτικες αναλογιες.

----------


## Gasturb

Toύλα πόσα κιλά την κάνεις?     :01. Rolling Eyes:

----------


## toula_nomikou

Επειδη δεν ειναι και ψηλη πιστευω οτι πρεπει να ειναι γυρω στα 60 κιλα.

----------


## KATERINI 144



----------


## Vson

οπισθια κολαση  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## gym

update για την μονικααα....

WBFF
World's Figure Pro 2010- 1st 


IBFF
Figure International 2010- 7th
Figure Olympia 2009- 10th 
Figure Europa 2009- 3rd
Figure International 2009- 6th

και δωστε βαση εδω...φοβερα ποδια κ γενικα ομορφια με μυς...αυτο μονο...πλεον εχει αποσυρθει λεει για να χαρει κ αλλα πραγματα στην ζωη της...νομιζω ασχολειται με καμπ γυναικων...τις λιωνει κοινως...
απολαυστε κ εδω...













αυτααααααα!!!!!και θα ακολουθησουν κ αλλα πολλαααα!!!! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## beefmeup

απτις λιγες ξανθες που μου αρεσουν πολυ :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Έπεσα σε μια οld school φωτογράφηση της Μonica, της Universal Νutrition, αξίξει να μπεί στο αφιέρωμά της!





1991 Fitness USA Preliminary 1st1991 Ms. National Fitness 14th1993 Fitness USA Preliminary 6th1994 Fitness USA Preliminary 1st1994 Ms. National Fitness 6th1995 Fitness USA Nationals 9th1995 IFBB Jan Tana Pro Fitness 1st1995 IFBB Fitness Olympia 7th1996 Fitness International 2nd1996 IFBB Fitness Olympia 7th1996 IFBB Night Of Champions 4th1996 IFBB Jan Tana Pro Fitness 2nd1998 IFBB Fitness Olympia 1st1999 IFBB Fitness Olympia 4th2003 Figure International - 2nd2003 Figure Olympia - 2nd2003 Show of Strength Pro Championship, Figure - 2nd2004 Figure International - 2nd2004 Figure Olympia - 3rd2005 Figure International - 2nd2005 Figure Olympia - 3rd2005 Sacramento Pro Championships, Figure - 3rd2005 San Francisco Pro Championships, Figure - 2nd2006 Figure International - 2nd2006 Figure Olympia - 3rd2007 Figure Olympia - 7th2009 Figure International - 6th2010 Figure International - 7th2010 WBFF World Pro Figure Champion - 1st2013 WBFF World Pro Figure Champion - 1st

----------

